# huffy convertible with 1955 license



## walter branche (Mar 29, 2010)

hi, i recently received this huffy convertible serial number 1H219396 it is in very nice original condition,, any info appreciated ,, wbranche@cfl.rr.com  walter branche


----------



## npence (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Walter, looks like it is a 1951 by the number you gave any pics. here is mine


----------



## walter branche (Mar 29, 2010)

the huffy i recently bought , is a boys ,with burgandy and white pinstripes and darts on the fork sides ,, my front forks ,do not have the metal bars, i will try to put up a photo,, i sure would like to find a tank that would fit ,,thanks walter branche


----------

